# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  I never really got to give you a proper goodbye

## yayforhanna

This was Bob Fred-Frank Blargg 
(Bob)

He was my first beardie and he died a little more than a month ago at the age of 2 and a half

I honestly have no idea why he died

He didn't eat that day and I just figured he was going to shed 
he normally did that for a day or so when he would shed
the next more I went to try feeding him and he was dead
his eyes were open and the eye lids were pink

It really bothers me because I never understood what I did wrong, I wish I could have protected you
rest in peace my friend

----------


## kevinb

What was your setup for him? Did you have a extremely hot (115+) hot spot? Did you suppliment with UVA/UVB? Did you suppliment with calcium and leafy greens? At that age they are almost completely on veggies. What did you keep him on? He may have got impacted if it was something he could ingest i.e (sand, dirt, etc.). Sorry for your lose, just trying to help you out.

----------


## yayforhanna

He temperature gauge said 95 on the hot side and 75 on the cool side

I had a zilla UVB 15? light

he was in a 45 gallon tank
his varied food were
crickets, meal worms, kale and strawberries 
and was on calcium sand so I don't think he got impacted 
It has bothered me since then
he was fine until that day 

still pretty hyper active, fair appetite, and good color

----------

